
Facebook plans on offering a free version of its Slack competitor - mayava
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/18/15341156/facebook-workplace-messenger-free-slack-f8-conference-2017
======
sweetjustice
It's not like it's never been obvious, but it's pretty clear to me at this
point:

Facebook and Google are evil, and we must stop them.

~~~
sdwisely
> Facebook and Google are evil, and we must stop them.

I agree and usually we don't have a good and approachable open alternative to
push. I genuinely think matrix and riot.im tick all the boxes this time
though.

------
anaganisk
unless you are an ardent follower of techworld, generally people tend to
assume facebook will do nothing with their data, facebook is trying to become
a monopoly in everything just like google, they just want to control the
world(Free Basics etc). Monopoly is always bad.

~~~
acchow
They can't both be monopolies in everything.

------
LinuxBender
I predict there will be more of this pattern with time. It doesn't take a
rocket surgeon to realize a small UI dev team can slap something shiny in
front of a simple IRC cluster then add their own marketing widgets. There are
already open source docker based projects one could fork like convos. The
biggest hurdle for the FB and ilk to monetize this would be internal legal
approval and project timelines. I bet half of the folks on HN could do this as
a side project.

------
anaganisk
so does it have the "new" stories feature too?

------
eveningcoffee
Who in their sane mind would use this?

------
unstatusthequo
Give those fucks more of your data? Why?

